# DW yes or No ?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hennessey Venom GT.

Yes or No


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A no brainer really it's a yes.


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Yes , That's stunning


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

No from me


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Defintely yes, the sky is stunning.:lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks a wee bit like one of the house robots from Robot Wars. So it's a yes from me. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes from me


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

Ohhhhhhh yessssssss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Yes please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

And another yes


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Personally no. Especially with Hennessey going down the pan. Orders not being filled, money from down payments on new builds is being used to pay for existing builds and cheaper parts being used in place of more expensive performance parts to save money. It's been going on for years.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh yes


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

That would look so sweet on my drive, BIG YES


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Looks nice, but is it a rebadged Exige?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Definite yes.


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

that's a hot car so yes


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Not for me, thanks


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Looks like the big evil brother of a lotus elise. I want it!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

No. Looks like a nightmare to clean. Too many fiddly bits.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes, in white please!


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

A no from me


----------



## ganwilliams (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes - although think it would scare the s*** out of me! Would look forward to negotiating speed bumps in that!


----------

